# Auto Detox: Mini 7 - limited edition - 3 day correction - GTechniq



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mini 7 limited edition - 3 day exterior correction detail (there was no interior work on this detail) - finished with the GTechniq collection www.autodetox.co.uk

This car was completed a couple of weeks ago for a couple who I have been looking after for a few years now, really nice people & always nice to see them 

A new purchase, I was called in straight away for an assessment, chat bout lsp's dressings & general works to be carried out. 3 days at my unit & Gtechniq were the out come

A few weeks later she arrived Thursday evening ready for the long weekends work

How the little Mini looked in the unit before I started:
































































Looking a bit flat & lifeless



























































































One of my usual maintenance jobs the following day was cancelled due to her taking the weekend off away, I ventured to the unit in the afternoon after my usual mornings work & carried out the wash prep, no pics of this stage as I just wanted to get on with it.

Let's pick up in the unit after the usual wheel arch, wash, de tar & clay etc

I removed a few parts from the car first, indicators, grills under the windscreen, wiper arm caps & rear lights these were stored away in a safe place until needed later. The washer jets were getting in the way so I removed the sound deadening from the bonnet & taped them out of the way

Paint readings were taken next










Paintwork inspected under the halide lights in my unit & 3M Sungun the absolute best defect spotting machine there is














































As you can see, swirly, rds & holograms the whole nine yards



























































































Guess whats under this bit of tape (no prize just for fun :lol: )




























Let's get in to the machine work:

The paint work received a 2 stage correction process

Selection of 50:50's (all pre refining)
































































Drivers side pillar:










Roof corner, before:










After:










Working around the worked up a bit of car dandruff 










Bonnet:










Before:










After:














































Before:



















After:










50:50



















After the first cutting stage the car was refined & wiped down twice with ipa to ensure a clean surface for the Gtechniq C1 to bond to

The coatings to finish the job:

Family Gtechniq










C4 applied to indicators & replaced










C1 - paint work
C4 - black plastic trim
G1 - windows
C5 - alloy wheels

The end result:

Just few quick snaps...













































































































A very enjoyable 3 days with the car that came out rather nice I think.

I received an email from the clients the evening they collected the car

_
"Hi Baz,
Just wanted to let you know we are both absolutely thrilled with the car. It's stunning. Even in the poor light when we got home it looks amazing, so much so that the guy next door saw my wife go past to turn round and came out to say it looks fabulous and what a fantastic job you have done. A BIG thank you from both of us."_

Always makes the hard work worth it,

Thanks
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk

*p.s More exciting news from Auto Detox this week, if you follow my on twitter @autodetox or on Detailing World keep an eye out in the next few days :thumb:*


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Great job! 
Nice car colour


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great ;-)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

excellent work, stunning finish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as usual Baz, comment from the owner the icing on the cake


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Excellent work mate. Always good to get customer feedback like that, i get the same and it means a lot.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Great work on a lovely car.

It got me looking at your website and I read something that seemed familiar...

re the dealership lifeshine kits... "which are all readily available on the net for the price of a lunch out in all honesty."

I'd read those exact words earlier today.... *link removed*

Not suggesting you copied. But someone has... Just thought I'd mention it because I was rather peed off when someone copied my site word for word!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work as usual Barry and nice to get the feedback from your customers - as you say, it makes all the difference.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive turnaround Barry, was looking a right state before hand! Great job!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott_VXR said:


> Nice work :thumb:


Cheers Scott :thumb:



abc said:


> Great job!
> Nice car colour


Thanks, the colour looked amazing in the flesh too 



-Simon- said:


> Looks great ;-)


Cheers Simon



AaronGTi said:


> excellent work, stunning finish.


Thanks Aaron, like your lupo :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> awesome work as usual Baz, comment from the owner the icing on the cake


Cheers Kev, they have seen the writeup & like it a lot too :thumb:



Jammy J said:


> Excellent work mate. Always good to get customer feedback like that, i get the same and it means a lot.


Thanks, it is always nice to have a few good words of feedback from clients



leemckenna said:


> great work


Cheers Lee



Diaspora said:


> Great work on a lovely car.
> 
> It got me looking at your website and I read something that seemed familiar...
> 
> ...


Thanks & thanks for the link, I have had a look at that site they have definitely copied some services word for word as well as process almost completely. Unfortunately people like this seldom listen to what you have to say regarding these matters, there is a member on here from Solihull that copied my old website page for page & when I got in touch didn't have the inclination to even reply to my email, it shows a total lack of originality, expression & respect for your fellow man. It does not take a whole lot of thought, imagination or brains to write 50 words about your detail that you carry out now does it ?

Cheers Barry.



Buck said:


> Great work as usual Barry and nice to get the feedback from your customers - as you say, it makes all the difference.


Thanks Buck, always nice to get feedback form clients wether it be good or bad :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Massive turnaround Barry, was looking a right state before hand! Great job!


Thanks Birchy, looks 100% better now after some love :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great job!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice turnaround, car looked shocking in the befores....

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Got to love the gtechniq finish :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great work, cool colour aswell


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slobodank said:


> great job!


Thanks :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> nice turnaround, car looked shocking in the befores....
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks, it came out really nice 



MatrixGuy said:


> Absolutely stunning. Got to love the gtechniq finish :thumb:


Thanks Mr Matrix



tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish


Cheers Tonyy



Miguel Pestana said:


> great work, cool colour aswell


Thanks Miguel, colour is awesome really looked stunning in the metal 

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

brilliant job and a great turn around


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Stunning work there Barry.

I used to work for a MINI Dealer myself and never seen a MINI One Se7en look better.

I take it the interior was in good condition hence no request to do it?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

telgraham said:


> brilliant job and a great turn around


Thanks Graham



MLAM said:


> Stunning work there Barry.
> 
> I used to work for a MINI Dealer myself and never seen a MINI One Se7en look better.
> 
> I take it the interior was in good condition hence no request to do it?


Hi, Thank you for the compliment, the interior was left at the owners request due to they like to clean their cars regularly themselves & wanted all my time spent on the exterior over the 3 days to gain the best possible result a request I am seeing more often lately which I am happy to oblige with, the customer is always right 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That does look like a totally different car Baz Nicely done.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work buddy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------

